# Was ist NVRAM



## Viren (18. Juli 2006)

hi
Ich bau mir grad meinen computer zusammen und wenn ich ihn starte steht checking NVRAM und weiter gehts nicht was muss ich macheß
Hab en 256Mb SDRAM speicher drin.


----------



## lolomatix (18. Juli 2006)

Viren am 18.07.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Ich bau mir grad meinen computer zusammen und wenn ich ihn starte steht checking NVRAM und weiter gehts nicht was muss ich macheß
> Hab en 256Mb SDRAM speicher drin.



NVRAM steht nur dafür, das das RAM ohne Mainboardbatterie nicht mehr funtioniert. Das heißt das Speicherinformationen nicht erhalten werden können.

mfG

Stefan


----------



## ripitall (18. Juli 2006)

lolomatix am 18.07.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Viren am 18.07.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz, eher genau anders rum

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVRAM

"NVRAM ist eine Speichertechnologie in der Elektronik, die auch ohne Aufrechterhaltung der Energieversorgung die Information halten kann"


----------

